# Accidental Pregnancies - HELP/ADVICE wanted!!



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Sigh* I am really unimpressed this is happening, but I've just got to stay calm and deal with it.

I was gifted a Long-haired black tan doe from a mousey friend of mine, she had gotten three sisters from a breeder and knew I loved black and long-haired mice and that I had room for some extra females. She gave me one of the sisters and I was very happy and had plans of breeding her to one of my males. Obviously, you can tell what happened.

Miss Adelaide is a *buck.* She - now known as _he_ was living with my 5 other females since the 15th of July, so that's 16 days. At the time I stupidly didn't even think to check its sex, I guess I was thinking "It came from a breeder, my friend said it was female too, so of course it is" It was quite a shock when one of my mice came out looking like it swallowed a golf ball, as I wasn't expected it at all.

Two of them are 100% pregnant and I have separated them each into the only two spare cages I have, my other two spare cages are taken up by the two different males I am currently finding homes for, I only had a litter not long ago so still have two babies left. I'm trying to think of ways I can split the 40 gallon to separate the other two that might not be pregnant (But come on, they probably are), what is the best way to split a tank temporarily? Then the last one I will probably make an extra bin cage for.

I'm a bit nervous as one of the females (one of the lesser pregnant ones) have never had a litter before and shes almost 7 months old. Her two sister have had one litter each and are the same age. The last two I'm not as worried about since I was planning on breeding them and they are still young enough to safely have a litter - 14 weeks old.

Now, five pregnant does might not sound like a lot for some of the larger scale breeders on here, but I'm only what you'd consider a hobby breeder, I only have one litter at a time. I'm quite worried about the potential for a minimum of 50 mice babies. I've never had to cull before but I'm thinking that I will cull most if not all the males as I can't afford to have that many separate cages. I would appreciate some advice on how to cull as I don't really know what I'm doing.

I'm new to breeding and genetics so wondering what all these babies might look like, even though that's the least of my worries.
Dad is a Long-haired black tan, apparently, the mother was fawn pied, all the does he impregnated are:
- 1. Black tan
- 2. LH Chocolate (poor) Dutch
- 3. Pied Seal Point Siamese
- 4. Black Tan Pied
- 5. Agouti Siamese Pied

Sorry this is so long, and thank you for reading. Any extra tips or advice on what to do is much appreciated! x


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

14 weeks old is young to have a litter. Best to breed does when they are 3-6 months, up to 1 year. So the 7 months pregnant doe should be fine. You can help the pregnant does by isolating them, providing bedding, and increasing the amount of protein and fat in their diet. I have provided the genotypes below for the mice you listed. Input them into http://scienceprimer.com/punnett-square-calculator for the resulting offspring, not factoring in hidden recessive genes.

Dad: a^t/a C/c S/s l/l P/p
1. a^t/a C/*
2. a/a b/b (w/w or s/s)
3. a/a c^h/c^h s/s
4. a^t/a s/s
5. A/* c^h/c^h s/s THIS GENOTYPE IS NOT POSSIBLE. C-DILUTES, SUCH AS HIMILAYAN, ONLY SHOW UP ON NON-AGOUTI MICE.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks, I've seperated them each into their own cage so feeling a bit more organized now. 
I was told she was an Agouti Siamese pied, The dad is Cinnamon Tan Pied and the mother was Pied Seal Point Siamese, this is her;


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Dad: A/a^t b/b s/s
Mom: a/a c^h/c^h s/s

IMO, the mouse looks like a poorly marked Himalayan.
My genotype prediction: (a^t/a or a/a) (b/b or B/b) c^h/c s/s

Good luck with the upcoming litters,
Lake Mousery


----------

